# Currently viewing on YouTube



## jackmccullough

Just like the title says. Inspired by the "What's in your CD Player?" thread.


----------



## jackmccullough




----------



## jackmccullough




----------



## coynedj




----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.




----------



## Serenus

Search for

"Rachmaninov had big hands".

My students here were rolling on the floor laughing. I don't dare play it during class.


----------



## ajo




----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*A short Cinese film about a good Samaritan and a woman in labor stuck in traffic*


----------



## Persephone

*A bit of 80s music nostalgia...*


----------



## TMMKC

Something uncomfortably embarrassing from the 1970s: William Shatner's rendition of "Rocketman." Ouch. It will make you demand that Scotty beam you the hell outta YouTube pretty friggin fast!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Good Old Sledge

I just found that "Embrace Life" seatbelt ad. What a powerful little piece!


----------



## raincoat

Guy Starts Dance Party

This is pretty great.

Looking forward to summer.


----------



## raincoat

This one might be more to the taste of this forum:
*
*Walter Koenig in Gidget! 1965

They couldn't do that on TV anymore. . .


----------



## ZachGranstrom

I'm embarrassed for evening posting this video, but every time I see it, I can't help but laugh. :icon_smile:


----------



## lovemeparis

*Da Vinci DeCoded...*






It's my first time seeing this, very interesting!!!


----------



## ZachGranstrom

This kid is talented.


----------



## lovemeparis

*Get Smart or Chaos...*

This reminds me of Mr Bean :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## lovemeparis

*Armageddon!!!*

I Don't Want to Miss a Thing--Aerosmith


----------



## ZachGranstrom

*Daft punk- Harder, better, faster, stronger(A Capella)






*


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Jake and Amir:

Vending Machine


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

The only cover version that Cardiacs have recorded and it is by far the best cover version ever of a Kinks' song. This is from the mid-80s


----------



## ZachGranstrom




----------



## ZachGranstrom

raincoat said:


> Guy Starts Dance Party
> 
> This is pretty great.
> 
> Looking forward to summer.


This video always makes me happy!


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Man in chicken suit playing "What is Love" :


----------



## Pirendeus

Mac C the Pimp. Greatest. Youtube. Clip. Ever.


----------



## JJR512

https://www.youtube.com/user/whoiseyevan

Imagine what movies like _Star Wars: Empire Strikes Back_, _Ghostbusters_, or _Raiders of the Lost Ark_, among others, would be like if they had been made in the 1950s. Well, these are the trailers for those movies.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Chris Klein leaked auditions:


----------



## ZachGranstrom




----------



## JJR512

This is a video my sister recorded our our cousin, Christopher Rebbert, making his stand-up comedy debut at a small club in Baltimore. It's not outright obscene, but some of you may wish to be take care when choosing where and when to watch.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^^
Pretty good for his debut performance.(I see a bright future for him)


----------



## Cruiser

I've been watching some old clips of _Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show_, like these.
















Cruiser


----------



## LoneWolf

Cruiser said:


> I've been watching some old clips of _Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show_, like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


Shel Silverstein was the best. Those guys owed him huge.


----------



## Cruiser

LoneWolf said:


> Shel Silverstein was the best. Those guys owed him huge.


I agree, but they will have to get in line behind Bobby Bare. Although a fine songwriter in his own right, Bare made a living off of Silverstein. I don't have a video of him actually performing the song, but here is one of my all time favorite Shel Silverstein songs.






Cruiser


----------



## red sweatpants

Okkervil River - Westfall


----------



## bailey25

Currently viewing a trailer for Ghost Recon Online, a browser game. Next on the playlist: french band CocoRosie, anyone heard of them?


----------



## bblizzard




----------

